# Do toddlers pay full price when flying?



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm in the beginning stages of planning a vacation. When I use Orbitz or Expedia, it asks the ages of the kids (11 and 2) but shows me full price fares for all four of us. If I call the airlines will I get a better deal? Or, is over 2 full price?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

IME, over 2 pays full fare. I've only flown major airlines (northwest, usair,etc.) I'm not sure about newer airlines, like jetblue or southwest.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

They used to allow children under 2 to ride free in your lap (which is not very safe, by the way, babies have died during light turbulence) or they got half price fares if they had their own seat. That was so cool! Over 2 has always been full price (at least in my experience in the last 7 years, flying probably about 20 times). But recently, I've been told that the infant on the lap policy has changed, all infants need a seat and I believe it is due to enhanced FAA safety regulations.

I'll say one thing though, in the past, I always look for fares online but once I find the best ones, I always call the airline directly and occasionally, they have cheaper fares by phone (barely cheaper, but cheaper). Hotels are almost always like that, too. Sometimes, the fare is the same once you call or a bit more because they charge a service fee for calling. I think it's worth a call to inquire though, once you narrow it down to your best one or two airlines and flights. At that time, you can always ask about their child fare policy.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Unless you do priceline or the like where you have to commit before they tell you where your staying, always call the hotel/airlines before buying online. i paid 25% more for my hotel room through hotels.com.


----------



## MsMoMpls (Oct 22, 2002)

Kids under 2 still fly free- I've done it twice this year but over 2 is full price as far I as I can see.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

That stinks. I wonder why they ask the ages. They say How many under two? Then have you list the ages of the kids over 2, but you don't list the ages of adults.

I think we are flying Alaskan, btw.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor*
I think we are flying Alaskan, btw.

IT's been years since I've flown Alaskan so I don't know if this is true anymore, but if there are any seats open in First Class, it's only $25 more to upgrade when you get to the airport and it's SSOOO worth it. The seats were much more comfortable and the snack was as basket filled with breads and fresh fruits and cheese etc. It was way better than what the people in back got. Unfortunately, we never get to choose Alaskan Air anymore, boo hoo....


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Ah...that's how a double post happens....


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

Huh. I always thought that children over 2 but under 12 were 80% of adult fare. DS and I are going to Iran for the third time in three years (leaving on Wednesday) and we've paid for a seat for him for the last 2 years and it's always slightly less than the adult seat. This year my ticket was $1000 and DS's was $800.

Maybe that's just for international flights? Dunno.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

we are booked for a trip and my dd who's almost 3 is costing 80% of an adult ticket, and dd2 who will be 6 months old when we travel and in my lap is 10% of an adult ticket


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

oh and i found that the prices online are at least hundreds of dollars *more* than the travel agencies i called and i called tons of them.
HTH


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisac77*
Huh. I always thought that children over 2 but under 12 were 80% of adult fare. DS and I are going to Iran for the third time in three years (leaving on Wednesday) and we've paid for a seat for him for the last 2 years and it's always slightly less than the adult seat. This year my ticket was $1000 and DS's was $800.

Maybe that's just for international flights? Dunno.

I have heard that international flights have "child" pricing. Sounds like you have experienced that firsthand









When we flew commercial, it was full price for 2 and up.


----------



## maizy (May 13, 2003)

we fly a lot and yes, after 2 they are full price although if you call the airline directly they sometimes offer a reduced 80% rate.
I also recommend asking about upgrading to first class, often it is a fraction more...


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere*
oh and i found that the prices online are at least hundreds of dollars *more* than the travel agencies i called and i called tons of them.
HTH

I find that using Yahoo Fares (powered by Travelocity) allows me to find the cheapest fares available (except for those really odd sales which you can find on Travelzoo.com). I would be surprised if a travel agencies could find cheaper fares...hmmm.... I used to work for a five diamond hotel in reservations and travel agents would call us directly at the same number regular guests would, and we would quote them the same prices we quoted to regular guests, except that the hotel would pay 10% of the booking to the travel agent as a reward for them sending a client our way. Occasionally, we would have 3 different fares available for a certain booking and we'd bet that the caller could afford the highest one, then if they didn't immediately book, we might pretend to suddenly find a lower one, etc. We didn't always do that as much with a travel agent, but anyone who said, "I need your lowest price, I'm looking for a really good rate" would be offered the best rate we could give anyone, if there was a choice. Does that make sense?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

What's more, under 2 in a seat only get a reduced fare compared to FULL PRICE. don't know about you, but I never pay full price. Couldn't go anywhere at those prices. So if it's a deal of any sort at all, under 2 in a seat is the same price as an adult....

-Angela


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

We recently flew to Mexico, and DD (2.5) was not full price. Her ticket for domestic flights is always full price, though.


----------



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

And here I thought we'd get a price break for DD (2) when we fly in May. We're flying out of Alaska (Alaska Air and Northwest) and it's expensive - $600 and up for one ticket. Guess I'd better start booking classes and making some money......

Jenn


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

We always fly jetblue domestically b/c I get such good deals, they are very kind and we have never paid for ds in lap. From what I understand in most cases child over two is full price.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

someone told me that if you call and book with united via phone, that all children are reduced fare... can't verify truth of that, however.

~claudia


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

we are flying to italy and the ticket for dd who is 2 is the same price as mine.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverSky*
But recently, I've been told that the infant on the lap policy has changed, all infants need a seat and I believe it is due to enhanced FAA safety regulations.


We are flying in July -- on Northwest -- I just bought the tickets talking to a live person. our 7 month old (he'll be 7 m then) will be a lap child at no cost. Might depend on the airline though.

Aimee


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

Every airline I've flown (we fly a lot) has asked for the full price since ds turned 2. Under 2, he was free if no seat required.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

We've flown a lot-14 roundtrip flights since DD was born.

When flying with the major airlines (United, American, etc.) we always get 1/2 off when buying DD her own seat. If we choose to hold her on our laps, it's free until she turns two (the 1/2 off is only until they turn two, too). We don't fly with her on our laps anymore because it's too dangerous in my opinion. I like her in the carseat and she's more comfortable that way.

This being said, you have to go through the airlines reservations number to buy the seats. You can't do it on their website or on any other travel site like Expedia or Travelocity.

As for the discounted airlines (Southwest, JetBlu, etc.) they don't typically offer 1/2 price fares for kids under two, but do allow them to travel for free on laps.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

Alaska is our main airline (whoda thunk, living in Anchorage?







)

Full fare for over 2yo
http://www.alaskaair.com/www2/help/faqs/Infants.asp

But, Alaska does have some specials with kids on some vacation packages, so it's worth checking out the site www.alaskaair.com

I have seen child fares for international flights, but it depends upon the airline and the destinations.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

To add another item, we were charged for our lap child on an international flight. Not full fare but some fee. She's been free domestically so far, but she's not 2 yet.

For lap children, you can buy the tickets online, then call the airline and have them added to your reservation. The Southwest agent told me that if I wanted to, when I made the reservation online, all I had to do was add something like "plus infant" after my name and that would be fine. That's how they make a note of it.

Also, I've been asked to show a birth certificate sometimes. Not often, but they do ask that you bring it. If they are under 2, you can still bring the car seat and if the flight is not full, you may be able to use the car seat if it is also airline approved. I've never had a flight that was so full that i did not get a seat for her.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloudswinger*
To add another item, we were charged for our lap child on an international flight. Not full fare but some fee. She's been free domestically so far, but she's not 2 yet.

Yes! You are right. I remember British Airways always charged me around £30 - £50 for ds even when he was not occupying his own seat.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverSky*
But recently, I've been told that the infant on the lap policy has changed, all infants need a seat and I believe it is due to enhanced FAA safety regulations.

I just flew with DS to Chicago on United and he was a 19 month old free lap child. But for the record it SUCKED and I will buy him a seat from now on (that is if we go again before he is 2)

When he was smaller (12 months and younger) the free lap child thing worked, but as a toddler it was crazy uncomfortable!


----------

